

Please rate my app - y0ghur7_xxx
http://31337.it/

======
brk
Why the "leetspeak" URL? It implies there is something alt.2600-y about the
site that I don't get.

Can't/won't test it. It tells me to send an email, but I have no idea what
that email will do. Does my email address get published? Stored? Can people
send me emails or reply to me? Are the email headers visible/can someone see
my source IP?

No _clear_ value-add to me makes me shy away from something that is so poorly
documented. Of course, with traction 95% of my questions would be answered and
it would be more obvious what the site is/does. Kind of chicken-and-egg I
guess, but you should post a demo or some bette descriptions first.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
You are right. I should add this to the home page. To be sincere, i did not
think a bit about this stuff :)

I answer you here:

\- your mail address will not get published

\- it will be stored

\- people will not see it so nobody can reply

~~~
brk
OK, so I sent something and got this page: <http://brk.31337.it/210>

Now, what do I do with that? (semi rhetorical question, it _seems_ like some
kind of social-ish, easy-blogging site)

Also, not sure if this is the intention or not, but if I enter
<http://brk.31337.it/209> I see someone else's post. That is a confusing
behavior. I would expect to see my own immediately prior blog post (if I had
one), not another users stuff.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
_That is a confusing behavior_

Yes, I guess I should overwrite the to_param method of the post model to
return text instead of the id.

That's a really good idea, and is more seo friendly too.

------
y0ghur7_xxx
I had quite some fun in the last two weeks implementing this site. Configuring
postfix, adding some queues, piping mails through spamassasin to my script
that imports them, parsing mails, formatting html, making sure it's at least
halfway valid. Working with rails subdomain routing, learned a lot of jquery
too.

I developed this to scratch my own itch, but since it's here, you may use it
if you like.

------
fwdbureau
wow, really nice! Now, you homepage claims 'have fun!', but where's the fun
when you don't have access to the css or the page template, and can't start
tweaking those immediately? :o)

------
jpluscplusm
You appear to have chosen a domain that is invalid in DNS. RFC1034. Whoops.

------
ndimopoulos
Perhaps I am old school but I cannot understand what your application does.

A brief description other than "Post your content on the web" would be nice.
Additionally when you want people to send an email to you, you might want to
have a Privacy Policy link to state what you will do with the email addresses
that you will collect.

